# Toro snowblower ccr 3650



## Snowblower help (Oct 3, 2020)

Hello, I have a question. My auger on snowblower was stopping in an inch or two of snow. I changed the belt thinking this was problem. The belt was very worn out. I put a new belt on and burned up within 5 minutes of using. Within that 5 minutes it would go through the snow with no problems. So I put another belt on and same thing again , burned up. I took it and had someone else put belt on thinking I did something wrong, well it did the same thing, burned up. Does anyone have any suggestions as to why this could be happening. Something of note, when the snowblower had the worn belt it never broke like the three new ones did. Thanks


----------



## dman2 (Sep 22, 2019)

All snowblowers have brakes to stop the augers as soon as you disengaged them. The brake pads press the belt into the pulley and hold it with friction. The brake pad must not touching, pressing the belt into the pulley when you are engaging the auger. Only when you disengaged the auger. You must have installed your belt wrong and did not adjust the brake properly. New belts are thicker than old belts, so they rub into the brake pad much easier. I have installed belt on the Toro 2450 before. I think I had the same problem, but I solved it right away. You need to check and test things out first before you run it.


----------



## dman2 (Sep 22, 2019)

When you pull the cable to engage the auger, the roller (F) must not pressing the belt into the brake arm assembly (D). You must adjust the *cable tension* so that when engaged, it tights up the belt and pull the roller down enough to not pressing on the belt.


----------



## dman2 (Sep 22, 2019)

You can see the cable spring just above the tire. It is inside a sleeve/tube. You must adjust that cable by hooking it into a different adjustment hole (right now you have too much slack in your cable and that is the problem). You will figure it out, once you take a look at it.


----------



## Snowblower help (Oct 3, 2020)

dman2 said:


> All snowblowers have brakes to stop the augers as soon as you disengaged them. The brake pads press the belt into the pulley and hold it with friction. The brake pad must not touching, pressing the belt into the pulley when you are engaging the auger. Only when you disengaged the auger. You must have installed your belt wrong and did not adjust the brake properly. New belts are thicker than old belts, so they rub into the brake pad much easier. I have installed belt on the Toro 2450 before. I think I had the same problem, but I solved it right away. You need to check and test things out first before you run it.


Thank you !


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Also if the cable tension is slack the belt will slip. Buy mower blower specific belts, not automotive belts. Check the bearings so they roll, check the bearings after the belt breaks also.


----------



## Snowblower help (Oct 3, 2020)

dman2 said:


> When you pull the cable to engage the auger, the roller (F) must not pressing the belt into the brake arm assembly (D). You must adjust the *cable tension* so that when engaged, it tights up the belt and pull the roller down enough to not pressing on the belt.





dman2 said:


> When you pull the cable to engage the auger, the roller (F) must not pressing the belt into the brake arm assembly (D). You must adjust the *cable tension* so that when engaged, it tights up the belt and pull the roller down enough to not pressing on the belt.





dman2 said:


> When you pull the cable to engage the auger, the roller (F) must not pressing the belt into the brake arm assembly (D). You must adjust the *cable tension* so that when engaged, it tights up the belt and pull the roller down enough to not pressing on the belt.


Hello, thanks for the advice. So I have three pictures below. 1.) What the new belt did when I put on, (shredded) 2.) Picture with auger not and engaged 3.) Picture with auger engaged. 


dman2 said:


> When you pull the cable to engage the auger, the roller (F) must not pressing the belt into the brake arm assembly (D). You must adjust the *cable tension* so that when engaged, it tights up the belt and pull the roller down enough to not pressing on the belt.

























I put the old belt back on and ran perfectly fine. I dont understand why it would shred a new belt like that. I tried 2 new belts and did the same thing after about 5 minutes of running.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Your belt is routed wrong. Should be as below-


----------



## Snowblower help (Oct 3, 2020)

Grunt said:


> Your belt is routed wrong. Should be as below-


Thank you ! I appreciate that. Another question: does the belt need to be tight when it's on? If so, how do you tighten belt up? Not sure how tight it needs to be. Thank you.


----------



## Snowblower help (Oct 3, 2020)

Snowblower help said:


> Thank you ! I appreciate that. Another question: does the belt need to be tight when it's on? If so, how do you tighten belt up? Not sure how tight it needs to be. Thank you.


----------



## Snowblower help (Oct 3, 2020)

Snowblower help said:


> View attachment 170874
> View attachment 170875
> View attachment 170876
> View attachment 170874
> ...


Somehow I doubled up on the pictures. The pictures with my hands on the belt is without auger being engaged. The other one is with auger engaged. When engaged belt becomes pretty tight. Just dont know when it's in a free state ( auger not engaged) how tight does it need to be


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Your belt slack looks fine. When engaging the auger, do you start feeling resistance on the bail about half way through activation or closer to being fully squeezed ? The spring on the end of the engagement cable only allows a set amount of pressure on the belt.


----------

